# Reputable Breeders



## Mocha Joe (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey everyone, I currently have two GSDs and have been throwing around the idea of an apbt.

My problem is every breeder I stumble upon resembles... Backyard!

Are there any reputable breeders out there ?

What I consider reputable:

1) Bred to the correct standards and in a healthy range. 
2) Females are not bred before two years of age, and are not bred every heat cycle. 
3) Successfully compete in some form. I'm not looking to do schutzhund, but rather just obedience and agility. 
4) Do health clearances not only on the puppy but ALSO on the parents ! 
5) Generally someone who is not using their dogs uterus as an ATM, but has a love and compassion for the breed that drives them to improve it.

I know this will come for a price tag, but from my experience it is well worth it in the long run.

Ps: I am not looking to buy right now, but any kennel names you can send my way would help for the future.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

So any breeder on here fits your bill


----------



## Mocha Joe (Jan 21, 2014)

Just Tap Pits said:


> So any breeder on here fits your bill


I did notice that they do have to be "approved". Definitely gives me some peace of mind

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Yep no game playing here... what kimda dog ya want? Bully, apbt, big red slop dogs(lol) like mine?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

yeah, the breeders on here are screened and we can ensure you that they care about their offspring. They are not into dogs for making money and most love to compete or show their dogs. 

When you say health clearances on the puppy, I am used to hips eyes and heart which can only be done on dogs age 2 and up. Or do you just mean in regards to puppies first vet appointment and clean bill of health?


----------



## Mocha Joe (Jan 21, 2014)

ames said:


> yeah, the breeders on here are screened and we can ensure you that they care about their offspring. They are not into dogs for making money and most love to compete or show their dogs.
> 
> When you say health clearances on the puppy, I am used to hips eyes and heart which can only be done on dogs age 2 and up. Or do you just mean in regards to puppies first vet appointment and clean bill of health?


Hips, eyes, heart, I'm used to elbows too, but may not be a big concern for this breed (? I'll have to look into that) for the parents; Puppies : De-wormed, start of parvo/distemper and thoroughly examined before coming my way 

With GSDs, there's so many health problems you have to screen for so I'm a pretty paranoid puppy buyer 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mocha Joe (Jan 21, 2014)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Yep no game playing here... what kimda dog ya want? Bully, apbt, big red slop dogs(lol) like mine?


WELL when I started looking into them, boy did I NOT realize the full extent to which "pit bull" covered. However, I think APBT. They way they should be bred; lean and athletic. I do not like these "XL" breeders....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Well I happen to breed dogs most would consider xl so thanks for that I guess....

The aobt is the only "pit bull" anything else is falsely labeled...


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

What you need to do is start lookimg at apbt bloodlines. Find out what ones you like find a breeder using those lines and start talking to them. Id also learn am staff lines so you're not tricked into buying a false labeled "pitterstaff" thing you got a good and pure bred apbt.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi and welcome. 

My suggestion would be to go a few events and see dogs competing and chat to owners, and maybe find a pup that way. You will also get to see their dogs in a venue other than their yard, and get a feel for their animals.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Mocha Joe said:


> WELL when I started looking into them, boy did I NOT realize the full extent to which "pit bull" covered. However, I think APBT. They way they should be bred; lean and athletic. I do not like these "XL" breeders....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So basically an ADBA Registered American Pit Bull Terrier, and not a bully, or amstaff, or media labelled mutt.

Gotcha


----------



## Mocha Joe (Jan 21, 2014)

Katey said:


> So basically an ADBA Registered American Pit Bull Terrier, and not a bully, or amstaff, or media labelled mutt.
> 
> Gotcha


Mhmm. I like what Caragan does, true to the standard, working, etc. Since I have the time, I might start the process there. Heard they can be lengthy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Carigan, matrix kennel and couple others do what you might like one more I can't think of but would go with before be cause he actively works his dogs in the same sporting fields but more intensely. Any how all three good kennel they dont run a traditional bred apbt but still solid dogs...


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Carigan has some beautiful dogs. 

I am not so familiar with the dogs in their peds (But thats nt a surprise). 

I like the mix they have chunky looking dogs, and lean smaller dogs.

Matrix also has some great looking dogs.


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

Carigan's dogs are pretty and have a price to match it.

I would say continue looking around. There are some good breeders out there still. And don't set impossible standards. ADBA Shows are a great place to start. Even though I did my search through their Mag.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

:welcome: to GPB!!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

....I know a guy lol:rofl:


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

redog said:


> ....I know a guy lol:rofl:


Word!!!!! Great dogs, great prices, great man behind them...


----------



## Mocha Joe (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I'm not too worried about the price, I paid a lot for my GSDs but in the long run it saves from what I've discovered!

I'll start with their mag, that'll probably offer a bit more information too.

Again thanks everyone!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

Mocha, just make sure with already having a dog that an APBT is what you really want. I don't know if the dog is going to be around the other dog or not. But it never hurts to throw out a reminder to make sure you can handle both dogs and insure their safety before obtaining a APBT puppy.

Their Mag isn't that bad. I love it. Its filled with good knowledge and Kennels have Ads in it and some ads gives Bloodlines and such. 

Anyways, good luck on the pup hunt.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Mocha Joe, many good APBT breeders don't do the health tests you mention. These dogs are not like shepherds which can have a lot of health issues so I wouldn't rule out good breeder who don't do elbow/hip/eye etc. tests. 

The kennels that were suggested to you that DO do those tests are not traditional bred APBTs so I guess it depends on what you are looking for. They are really nice dogs though and would probably do well with agility! Where are you located? I'd probably go to some local ADBA shows or even the UKC shows in your area and talk to some of the folks there. That really is the best way to find out what you want. There is a breeder near me actually who does do all theses tests and she does all kinds of sports with her dogs. But I believe she places them on co-own contracts...so that is another thing to think about.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Mocha Joe, many good APBT breeders don't do the health tests you mention. These dogs are not like shepherds which can have a lot of health issues so I wouldn't rule out good breeder who don't do elbow/hip/eye etc.


I would totally rule out a non reputable responsible breeder and ones that do not health test are not responsible, no matter the breed. I have heard many times people need to do XYZ to not be a BYB. Then they go on and say when push comes to shove the APBT is different and doesn't need health testing as much. Ugh totally defeats the purpose of health testing. Ones that do not health test heart hips eyes aren't reputable to me. I know breeders that health test. I know many many too many who do not. I would totally hold out til I found one that did everything I considered responsible breeder. Like I said above there are many things that quantify a reputable breeder why waste time with those not willing to do it all? Why consider those who half ass it and don't do all they can to ensure their stock is sound? And if they do health test there are many other factors for me. I don't like people's goal to just breed pets. Why!? There are so many pets out there already. I could go on and on lol

Everyone will differ on what they think is responsible vs irresponsible but health testing is a big one for me. Totally separate the men from the boys IMO

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Mocha Joe (Jan 21, 2014)

ames said:


> I would totally rule out a non reputable responsible breeder and ones that do not health test are not responsible, no matter the breed. I have heard many times people need to do XYZ to not be a BYB. Then they go on and say when push comes to shove the APBT is different and doesn't need health testing as much. Ugh totally defeats the purpose of health testing. Ones that do not health test heart hips eyes aren't reputable to me. I know breeders that health test. I know many many too many who do not. I would totally hold out til I found one that did everything I considered responsible breeder. Like I said above there are many things that quantify a reputable breeder why waste time with those not willing to do it all? Why consider those who half ass it and don't do all they can to ensure their stock is sound? And if they do health test there are many other factors for me. I don't like people's goal to just breed pets. Why!? There are so many pets out there already. I could go on and on lol
> 
> Everyone will differ on what they think is responsible vs irresponsible but health testing is a big one for me. Totally separate the men from the boys IMO
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I have to agree. Maybe the APBT doesn't have as many genetic health problems as shepherds NOW, but if people aren't doing the tests today, then down the road they might end up with just as many. I'm not in a rush so I'll have plenty of time to check out some events !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

Health testing doesn't prevent health problems. Momma and Daddy could check out fine and he entire litter end up with xyz problems.

I wouldn't hold health testing so high. There are plenty responsible breeders who dont health test.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I agree not to rule out everyone that doesnt health test as said just because mom and dad check out don't mean said pup won't have problems. Health testing is important to just know if that particular dog has any issues and helps if generations have it and know what has been thrown but, it isn't a complete fail safe. So this is where you check out the breeders and talk to them personally also get to know other buyers and read over their contracts. All reputable breeders will have some kind of contract and all that I know cover any genetic defects that would effect quality of life.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 24, 2012)

APBTN00b said:


> Health testing doesn't prevent health problems. Momma and Daddy could check out fine and he entire litter end up with xyz problems.
> 
> I wouldn't hold health testing so high. There are plenty responsible breeders who dont health test.


 Health testing can prevent issues, there are several genetic issues in various breeds that are 100% avoidable by testing. Others you are just stacking the odds in your favor, but why bother going through a breeder if they aren't doing their best to ensure they aren't passing along issues?

Most contracts that cover health guarantees aren't going to pay your huge vet bills if you do end up with a sickly dog and generally you have to return that dog and take another from the same breeder which is a pretty shitty solution imo.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I will only authorize breeders who health test. Here's an example...if you want a dog for weight pull, you want the parents to have hips elbows and everything else tested before you decide to buy that pup. Anything less is just a shot in the dark and you shouldn't ever pay for something that may or may not serve its purpose.


----------

